# How to make www.<myname>.com, Free???



## saubrl (Nov 23, 2007)

How can i make a website like WWW.<myname>.<anything>?, Completely free


----------



## nvidia (Nov 23, 2007)

www.google.com
Try *www.techiehost.org/
I think they will give you a free domain name once you subscribe and post 350 posts in their forum..
You can contact the admin of the site here in this forum itself...
Name : techiehost


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

this must be in qna


----------



## nvidia (Nov 23, 2007)

^^Yes... Wrong Section..


----------



## Saharika (Nov 23, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> www.google.com
> Try *www.techiehost.org/
> I think they will give you a free domain name once you subscribe and post 350 posts in their forum..
> You can contact the admin of the site here in this forum itself...
> Name : techiehost



why would you bother to do all the hardworks when you can get those domain names as low as 300-400 IRS with full control....

actually when you start making of web(as a newbie) ...you think of free....but after a while ..if you cannot pay 300 for domain and may be around 300 for space...you should seriously think how serious are you or ...what you are trying to achieve ...

after all if you intend to just desiminate info,your materials,message and content only there are lots of blogs ,socail network communities......(blogspot...etc) which not only provides you space but help you to get you message to many ...

and if you intend adsense ,formal sites(for authenticity...) i think 600(domain +host) is not a big deal....

just what i feel...after all there is saying "there is nothing like free in the world"


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 23, 2007)

Want www.yourname.com or www.yourname.anything? Its almost impossible to get www.yourname.com for free


----------



## nvidia (Nov 23, 2007)

^ Even if you get it for free then you need to pay for hosting atleast...


----------



## Saharika (Nov 23, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> ^ Even if you get it for free then you need to pay for hosting atleast...



i think it is opposite...actually we have seen some people using ..or tweaking ..to save web space cost using dns setting of free host ....but yiou cannot get domain names for free unless somebody gives you it as a birthday present ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 23, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> www.google.com
> Try *www.techiehost.org/
> I think they will give you a free domain name once you subscribe and post 350 posts in their forum..
> You can contact the admin of the site here in this forum itself...
> Name : techiehost


thanks a lot 



			
				Saharika said:
			
		

> why would you bother to do all the hardworks when you can get those domain names as low as 300-400 IRS with full control....
> 
> actually when you start making of web(as a newbie) ...you think of free....but after a while ..if you cannot pay 300 for domain and may be around 300 for space...you should seriously think how serious are you or ...what you are trying to achieve ...
> 
> ...


completely agree with you.But, people generally want to start with free.. 

In that case I will suggest to use either blogspot, or wordpress free account.



			
				asnvin said:
			
		

> Want www.yourname.com or www.yourname.anything? Its almost impossible to get www.yourname.com for free


I give free domain name.But I can't post all details here.
This forum has some rules.



			
				nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> ^ Even if you get it for free then you need to pay for hosting atleast...


I  give free hosting too.
But again can't post all details here..this forum has some rules.



			
				Saharika said:
			
		

> i think it is opposite...actually we have seen some people using ..or tweaking ..to save web space cost using dns setting of free host ....but yiou cannot get domain names for free unless somebody gives you it as a birthday present ..


you can try me


----------



## din (Nov 23, 2007)

Better to buy a domain and may be 10 MB or so to start a site of your own. If a .com domain cost you more, start with .info or something which is not hot as .com but may be cheap. (Godaddy .info rate = $3 I think)

If you are serious, then buy it. If you are not serious, doing this for learing/fun, use sub domains / free webspace providers etc.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 23, 2007)

^^^^^
I don't suggest any1 to start with .info domain name.Because that price is only for 1st year.From second year, you have to pay same price.

so, better pay from 1st year.


----------



## din (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes, that is correct. If you are serious about your site, go for .com domain which is always hot and get started with a min webspace (even 10 MB will do)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

go to www.netfirms.com


----------



## nvidia (Nov 23, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> thanks a lot


Youre welcome ravi..


----------



## karina_got_it (Jan 16, 2008)

i think yourdomain.tk is free.. but u cannot host there... u need a something like geocities kinda think to do that...
i don think ths is better but its absolutly free


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^2 month old dead thread up again


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 16, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^2 month old dead thread up again



See??? ANd everyone cries for "No active females in this forum"...
Sachi mein yaar... inki akal na... bas... hoti hi nahi.


----------

